# The current state of my tortoise enclosures



## Kristina (Dec 17, 2010)

They haven't been eating lately, or even moving around at all, actually. What in the world could be the problem????


----------



## Balboa (Dec 17, 2010)

ROFL

Put a sweater on them and let them go to town. Bet they'll have a great time tunneling through the snow.

Looks like a white christmas for you! woot!

I only cheer because a white christmas is a very rare and special treat in my parts, I know its all too common elsewhere


----------



## Kristina (Dec 17, 2010)

You can come GET my white Christmas and take it home with you!!!

Seriously, I took these pics BEFORE the blizzard that hit the other day. (I'll try to snap some new ones tomorrow.)

So you think sweaters oughtta do it? I'll give it a shot...


----------



## coreyc (Dec 17, 2010)

kyryah said:


> You can come GET my white Christmas and take it home with you!!!
> 
> Seriously, I took these pics BEFORE the blizzard that hit the other day. (I'll try to snap some new ones tomorrow.)
> 
> So you think sweaters oughtta do it? I'll give it a shot...



Ill be right over to get your white Christmas I am hoping for on here


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey, you can come to California!! We'd love to have you!! Except the last few days Tule fog and now rain for the next 5 days!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 17, 2010)

HAH, I wish. But for several reasons, it would never work. One is money - two is my family. I very strongly feel that it is important for my kids to grow up surrounded by their family.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 17, 2010)

lol!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 17, 2010)

Ugh isn't it depressing? Sure it's pretty and all, blah blah 
I'm already sick of the snow!


----------

